# Encrypted Filesystem

## Q

Hi,

Is it possible to create an encrypted filesystem in a gentoo installation  :Question: 

----------

## mb

check out app-crypt/cryptoapi

this should do the job...

#mb

----------

## klieber

 *Q wrote:*   

> Is it possible to create an encrypted filesystem in a gentoo installation 

 

Sure, though it's not part of the default install.  Try searching Google or, better yet, read the (somewhat old) Loopback Encrypted Filesystem HOWTO available from your friendly Linux Documenation Project

--kurt

----------

